# White Spotting/Irish White Spotting



## headtripparade (May 9, 2009)

Are there any threads about this on the board? If not, can anyone give me some more info on it? How common is it?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=738435&page=5#Post738435
This thread is from awhile ago, a little info, but if you look in all the old pages in this forum, there may be more.
I remember posting in this as Onyx has white spotting, and I found out she is not from the lines I posted in that thread at all. 
Her breeder was not giving me correct info. Onyx is a mixed up bag of lines from what I can tell.


----------

